# Problem with Tapatalk



## Steve H (25 Mar 2011)

Hi Shaun,

I seem to be having a few problems with Tapatalk on my iphone.

Reading and posting is fine, but whenever I reply to someone and quote them, I get a load of rogue html that I never intended to have. Seems to be happening every time at the moment.

Please see this post for an example

https://www.cyclechat.net/ 

There was a version update on Tapatalk recently. Not sure if this is part of the cause or not??

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Shaun (25 Mar 2011)

Hi Steve,

I've uploaded the latest version of Tapatalk.

Can you do me a favour and turn your iPhone off completely, power it back on, and then try CC again to see how it goes?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Steve H (25 Mar 2011)

Admin said:


> <br />Hi Steve,<br />
> <br />
> I've uploaded the latest version of Tapatalk.<br />
> <br />
> ...


<br /><br /><br />

Here's trying to quote your message


----------



## Steve H (25 Mar 2011)

Tried the full power off and tried the quote above. Still a problem unfortunately.

Are there any settings at my end I need to play with?


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2011)

Get an Android phone Steve


----------



## Steve H (26 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> <br />Get an Android phone Steve <img src='http://www.cyclechat.net/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='' /><br />


<br /><br /><br />

Do you not like all this extra noise Potsy?? I just like the iPhone. Slim and sexy just like me

Still need some help here Shaun please.


----------



## Shaun (26 Mar 2011)

Two things:

1) Delete your CC cookie - using the link at the bottom left
2) Change your user settings (click the drop-down with your username at the top) and TURN OFF the real-time editor.

BTW I'm using my iPhone to post this, but as I don't use Tapatalk I don't know if that is part of the problem or not.

Does it work if you just use Safari without Tapatalk?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Mawsley (21 Apr 2011)

It keeps deleting all my unread threads leaving me no new posts to read - any clues?


----------



## Shaun (21 Apr 2011)

Mawsley said:


> It keeps deleting all my unread threads leaving me no new posts to read - any clues?



Sorry, no, I don't use it myself.

I'll check (when I get chance) to see if they've issued an update.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

